# Learning to boardslide and other jib questions



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Last season I got fairly comfortable with 50-50s in the newbie rail park at my resort. I've been out 4 times now this season and they just opened the little park so we started off where we left off. I've gotten pretty comfy with my approaches to the rails but I seem to have issues staying on rails in a 50-50 till the end. I can get off the rails fine and don't really sweat it but I'm wondering if theres something I can do aside from keeping my shoulders straight and riding on straight to make it.

I also just started learning to boardslide. I've been messing around on a low wide rail and have mostly gone on in a 50-50 then spun to achieve the boardslide. I've noticed a few issues.

1. I don't really go into a "boardslide" more of a crooked nose press...which I like and wanna work on but not really what I'm going for.

2. I pretty much always over rotate...I actually started trying to come off them switch but whenever I land switch my weight seems to be way off and I wash out

3. When I don't over rotate I seem to have issues spinning myself back to regular stance in the dismount and I pretty much land 90 degrees to the hill and stop.

Any pointers would be appreciated...I'm also wondering what the next step would be? maybe FS boardslide?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

For the rotaion, if you are trying to land the same direction you took off then you need to remember Newton's 3rd law of motion. For ever action there is an equal and opposite reaction. If you want you board to turn left the you have to turn your upper body right. You then hold the twisted position through the slide and when you come off you unwind. Your board and upper body should come back to strait. If you are starting to spin before leaving the snow for the boardslide then you come to Newton's 1st law of motion. An object at motion will remain at motion unless acted upon by an external force. Once on a jib there is almost zero forces to act on you.

If you have a large wide ride on box try this. Ride on 50-50 THEN move to the boardslide. Then back to the 50-50 before the end of the box. It also sounds like you aren't keeping your weight centered over the board so work on that. Feel it out with your feet.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

1. 50-50 whole rail
*Try to focus on the end of the rail and don't be scared *

1. I don't really go into a "boardslide" more of a crooked nose press...which I like and wanna work on but not really what I'm going for.
* Try ollie to boardslide*

2. I pretty much always over rotate...I actually started trying to come off them switch but whenever I land switch my weight seems to be way off and I wash out
*Well to do a boardslide to switch you need to throw your weight at the beginning and when you jump off the rail turn you shoulders. and to prevent over rotating jump on the rail*

3. When I don't over rotate I seem to have issues spinning myself back to regular stance in the dismount and I pretty much land 90 degrees to the hill and stop.
*Rotation is all in the shoulders. Another way to do this is keep your shoulders parallel with the rail and tweak your legs for the boardslide.(i wouldn't recommend this unless you where going fast and experienced with boardslides. this is more of a down rail technique)*


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

john doe said:


> Newton's 3rd law of motion.


Isn't this more Conservation of Momentum?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Go ride with riders that kill jibs and rails. This helped me improve the most.
I can get off the rails fine and don't really sweat it but I'm wondering if theres something I can do aside from keeping my shoulders straight and riding on straight to make it.

Keep your shoulders in line with the rail even if your board isn't this will keep your weight over the rail until the end.

I also just started learning to boardslide. I've been messing around on a low wide rail and have mostly gone on in a 50-50 then spun to achieve the boardslide. I've noticed a few issues

1. I don't really go into a "boardslide" more of a crooked nose press...which I like and wanna work on but not really what I'm going for.

Happens heaps - for just a 50-50 to boardslide (good thing to get nailed) try concentrate on riding the centre of the board. Then you remember that spot on the board and will help later on..


2. I pretty much always over rotate...I actually started trying to come off them switch but whenever I land switch my weight seems to be way off and I wash out.

Ride more switch. And if not use your shoulders to stop this rotation. Spin them the opposite direction. Same goes for landing. Also look back at the rail to prevent washin out

3. When I don't over rotate I seem to have issues spinning myself back to regular stance in the dismount and I pretty much land 90 degrees to the hill and stop.

Same thing - Lead off with the shoulders.

Any pointers would be appreciated...I'm also wondering what the next step would be? maybe FS boardslide? 

Next stop would be blunt slides or front boards.

Enjoi!


----------

